# white spider lookin things?



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

i have a friend who has white spider looking things on the glass of his SW tank, hes got live sand and live rock, his fish have been randomly dying and just today he told me all this. He said he treated with No-Ich but apparently this hasnt worked... hes looking for something he can do that will work quickly and salfely

Thanks

---Steve


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Look for something called something like "The Hitchhikers guide to the marine aquarium"...that might have a pic of what it is. I doubt it would be ich...sounds like it could be more like 'pods, but let him have a look at that site and see what he has...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

heheh I have some of those in my 75 FW but they are hydras.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

most likely sea spiders they are bad

macro pic of a sea spider, from google


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

are you sure they aren't just very small brittle stars?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

its very possible that they could be hydroids.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Zoanthid eating spiders....kill on sight


----------

